# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам камеру Panasonic Lumix LX 5

## russs

Panasonic Lumix LX 5
Компактная универсальная камера с возможностью съемки в raw формате и другими профессиональными настройками.Металлический корпус.
Светосильный объектив Leica 2.0 !! , дизайн тоже похож на Leica.
Лучшая камера в данном сегменте в свое время.Сделан в Японии. 
Состояние хорошее,технически все отлично,на корпусе есть мелкие незначительные царапины от переноса,использования..На фото все видно.
В комплекте батарея,зарядное устройство,карта на 8 гб,сумочка(на фото).
Благодаря маленькому весу и широким возможностям,подойдет как для туристических целей,так и для начальных шагов ознакомления с профессиональной фотографией.
Причина продажи-последние несколько лет лежит без дела т.к пользуюсь профессиональными камерами.
Цена 180 у.е по курсу на день продажи.
 г.Одесса.
Писать в лс.

Техническсие характеристики

 Запись видео

HD (1280x720)	
Матрица фотоаппарата

ПЗС матрица, 1/1,63"
Общее количество пикселей: 11,3 МП
Эффективное количество пикселей: 10,1 МП
Светочувствительность Подробнее

Auto / i.ISO / 80 / 100 / 200 / 400 / 800 / 1600 / 3200 / 6400 / 12800
Объектив Подробнее

LEICA DC VARIO-SUMMICRON, 10 элементов в 9 группах (3 асферические линзы / 5 асферических поверхностей
Фокусное расстояние: f=5,1–19,2mm (24–90 мм в 35-мм эквиваленте) (25–95 мм в 35-мм эквиваленте при съемке видео)
Светосила: F2,0–3,3
Зум

3,8x оптический
Фокусировка Подробнее

Нормальная, макро, макромасштабирование, быстрая автоматическая, серийная автофокусировка ручная фокусировка (поворотный переключатель и кнопки-курсоры), однокадровая фокусировка,автофокусировка по области, следящая автофокусировка
Макросъемка Подробнее

1 см - ∞
Серийная съемка Подробнее

2,5 кадра/с, до 5 снимков
В высокоскоростном режиме:
6 кадров/с (приоритет - качество)
10 кадров/с(приоритет - скорость)
Формат изображения

Фото: JPEG (DCF, совм. с Exif2.21), RAW
Изображение со звуком: JPEG (DCF, Exif2.21)
Питание

Литий-ионный аккумулятор
Затвор Подробнее

60 - 1/4000 с
Видеосъемка: 1/30 - 1/20000 с
Звездное небо : 15, 30, 60 с
Измерение экспозиции Подробнее

Программа АЭ
Экспокоррекция

+/- 3EV, с шагом 1/3EV
Баланс белого Подробнее

Авто, дневной свет, облачно , тень, галоген, установка белого
Цифровые эффекты изображения

Портрет, нежная кожа, трансформация, автопортрет, панорама, спорт, малыш, питомец, высокая чувствительность, высокоскоростная серийная съемка, крапление, фоторамка, высокая динамичность, подводный
Автоспуск

2, 10 с
Видоискатель

Опциональный оптический/электронный
ЖК-монитор

3" ЖК-монитор, LED-подстветка
Дополнительно

40 МБ встроенной памяти
Оптический стабилизатор изображения Power O.I.S
Встроенная вспышка Подробнее

Авто, авто-коррекция эффекта «красных глаз», принудительное включение, коррекция эффекта «красных глаз», принудительное выключение
Карты памяти

SD/SDHC	
Связь с компьютером Подробнее

USB 2.0
Аудио и видео выход

AV (NTSC/PAL), мини-HDMI
Комплект поставки

Ширина

109.7 мм
Глубина

43 мм
Высота

65.5 мм
Вес (грамм)

271 г

----------


## russs

Panasonic Lumix LX 5 -150у.е!Скидка.
    Компактная универсальная камера с возможностью съемки в raw формате,запись HD video и другими профессиональными настройками.Металлический корпус.
    Светосильный объектив Leica 2.0 !! , дизайн тоже похож на Leica.
    Лучшая камера в данном сегменте в свое время.Сделан в Японии.
    Состояние технически все отлично,на корпусе есть мелкие незначительные царапины от переноса,использования..На фото все видно.
    В комплекте батарея,зарядное устройство,карта на 8 гб,сумочка(на фото).
    Благодаря маленькому весу и широким возможностям,подойдет как для туристических целей,съемки влогов,так и для ознакомления с профессиональной фотографией.
    Причина продажи-последние несколько лет лежит без дела т.к пользуюсь профессиональными камерами.
    Цена 150 у.е по курсу на день продажи.
    г.Одесса.

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------


## russs

ап

----------

